# Get Paid To Crap On About Beer



## jjeffrey (16/4/07)

Hi All.

I'm trying to organise a regular beer appreciation gig for punters in
the Melbourne area- on a monthly basis to begin with. I'm looking for
someone who wants to get paid to teach average bland palated Melbournians how
to taste and appreciate different comercial examples of beer, especially
Australian microbrews, over a 3-4 hour session. Venue and beer provided
by others. Credentials required.

Cheers,

Josh.


----------



## PistolPatch (17/4/07)

My goodness! I saw this thread title and thought I'd won the friggin' lottery  

Anyway Josh, it's not quite what I was hoping but I'm sure that someone from AHB in Melbourne can help you out and do a great job.

Best of luck,
PP


----------



## Ross (17/4/07)

PistolPatch said:


> My goodness! I saw this thread title and thought I'd won the friggin' lottery
> 
> Anyway Josh, it's not quite what I was hoping but I'm sure that someone from AHB in Melbourne can help you out and do a great job.
> 
> ...



Go for it Pat  :beer: 

Cheers ross


----------



## Thirsty Boy (17/4/07)

jjeffrey said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I'm trying to organise a regular beer appreciation gig for punters in
> the Melbourne area- on a monthly basis to begin with. I'm looking for
> ...



Just sent you a PM Josh


----------



## Fents (17/4/07)

Damn wicked job. I'd do it if i was a brewing black belt, but im only orange


----------



## yeungnut (17/4/07)

Josh,

Charles Coll maybe someone to speak to. He is a former Herald Sun Beer writer and runs short courses on tasting/beer appreciation. Quite a captivating speaker too. Otherwise you may want to consider a BJCP certified judge and the homebrew shops and clubs should be able to help you out with names.

Cheers,

Phil




CAE Short Courses


----------



## Wortgames (17/4/07)

Josh, don't forget to let us know what you put together - some of us would love to come along :beer:


----------



## DarkFaerytale (17/4/07)

WortGames said:


> Josh, don't forget to let us know what you put together - some of us would love to come along :beer:



i'll second that

-Phill


----------



## gazz78 (17/4/07)

WortGames said:


> Josh, don't forget to let us know what you put together - some of us would love to come along :beer:



Was also thinking that myself.
Any excuse to learn


----------



## Gnarkill (17/4/07)

gazz78 said:


> Was also thinking that myself.
> Any excuse to learn


Sounds like I need to plan a trip to Melbourne.


----------



## PistolPatch (17/4/07)

Ross said:


> Go for it Pat  :beer:
> 
> Cheers ross



Alas Ross. I was so hoping the thread title meant _writing_ a heap of crap about _brewing_ beer. Standard writing rates for newspapers etc are one dollar per word. If this thread was what I thought it was I'd be earning about $2,000 a day with the only expenses being a mild hangover and the occassional major morning panic - two expenses I am already somewhat familiar with 

LOL
Pat


----------



## jjeffrey (17/4/07)

Wow. What a great response.

I've got a few PMs to check out, and I'll let you all know how we travel.

There are so many great beers out there, and it seems that most people don't really know what's what or how to get the best out of the beer when they drink it. Basically. I just think we all need to know more about beer, so I figured I should organise a regular but informal beer tasting gig, with someone who knows what they're talking about telling it like it is.

Every time I mentioned it to someone I got "If you organise it, count me in". I think the replys I've got so far on this forum really drive that home. At first it was gonna be a one-off just for my mates and I, but so many people are keen that we'd have to run a few just to keep everyone happy.

Watch this space. I'll give out the details if I can pull it together.

Josh.


----------



## PistolPatch (17/4/07)

Good on you Josh! I didn't realise before that the above was your first post - you've been here for ages - a true quiet achiever!

Anyway mate, if you need someone to write up the minutes of your meeting, I know a bloke and he only charges 50 cents a word but he lives in WA. He's PostmanPat or something 

Great to see you have had such a top response to your first post.

If ThirstyBoy speaks as well as he writes then you won't go wrong there.

All the best,
PostmanPat Pat


----------



## tangent (17/4/07)

actually Pat, 50CPW is standard.


----------



## jjeffrey (17/4/07)

Cheers Pat.




PistolPatch said:


> Good on you Josh! I didn't realise before that the above was your first post - you've been here for ages - a true quiet achiever!
> 
> Anyway mate, if you need someone to write up the minutes of your meeting, I know a bloke and he only charges 50 cents a word but he lives in WA. He's PostmanPat or something
> 
> ...


----------



## brendanos (17/4/07)

Getting paid to rant at people about beer is awesome.


----------



## Formist (17/5/07)

Hi Josh!

Just happily stumbled across your post. My friend and I run a beer appreciation session at Young & Jacksons hotel that we call 'Beer Ambassador' (every Saturday @ 3.30 - FREE!!) We'd be more than interested to help you out. I could even have a word to my boss and see if he would be interested in hosting it there, tho I can't promise anything.

Let me know!

Elliott


----------



## DarkFaerytale (18/5/07)

gee wizz where was the online post about the beer appretiation session mashtun?! 

i'm sure your would get a heap of AHB members turn up, i'll most likely be there this saturday now that i know about it


----------



## Formist (18/5/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> gee wizz where was the online post about the beer appretiation session mashtun?!
> 
> i'm sure your would get a heap of AHB members turn up, i'll most likely be there this saturday now that i know about it



Sorry, I've only just found these forums ... had I have known earlier ...


----------



## DarkFaerytale (18/5/07)

it's all good  

-Phill


----------

